# Puppy won't play with toys?!



## bounds_kathryn (Nov 16, 2017)

I have an 8 week old puppy who doesn't play with toys. I spent so much money on every texture imaginable and he's not interested in anything! He chews on 1 thing, pig ears. That's it. He wants everything that isn't a toy. Blankets, shoes, my daughter's pacifiers, socks. It's infuriating that he's surrounded by toys and he doesn't want any of them. I've tried laying them all out, I've tried playing by myself, I've tried taking one toy down at a time to make them more interesting. Having a puppy is hard enough, I need him to have an outlet other then chewing on everything other then a toy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a baby. If he's 8 weeks old you can't have had him for more than a couple of days. So teach him and interact with him instead of being "infuriated".


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting frustrated will do nothing, but potentially damage trust. He's a baby and cannot discern between what is/is not a toy, this has to be taught. Most of mine have liked balls and some kind of tug, this is all we have. Work with him and he will learn what toys are and the parameters of the game. You will also build engagement which will come in handy as you train other things.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Google youtube and see what you come up with. There are lots of video to show you how to teach play.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Give him time. He is still getting used to you, not having litter mates, and his original home. I brought my now 5 month old working line pup home even younger..i know the "best time" is older, but it works for this working dog breeder. Anyway, he wasn't interested in toys. I hand fed him all his meals at the breeders suggestion. He was here about 2 weeks when he finally started playing, and now it's "Katie bar the door" with his prey drive. Bond with the puppy.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

bounds_kathryn said:


> I have an 8 week old puppy who doesn't play with toys. I spent so much money on every texture imaginable and he's not interested in anything! He chews on 1 thing, pig ears. That's it. He wants everything that isn't a toy. Blankets, shoes, my daughter's pacifiers, socks. It's infuriating that he's surrounded by toys and he doesn't want any of them. I've tried laying them all out, I've tried playing by myself, I've tried taking one toy down at a time to make them more interesting. Having a puppy is hard enough, I need him to have an outlet other then chewing on everything other then a toy.


He doesn't know there's a difference between toys and pacifiers, the pigs ears he can understand. I don't like pigs ears though, a strong chewer can splinter them, I like the bully sticks better for puppies. Try a kong stuffed with some of his food, that may help create some desire in him for different toys. Limit his access to things he can't chew.

From your other threads, there's a couple things I'd think about. The jumping off the couch, in a couple months he'll be big enough to step off it so at that point he may not be jumping too much anyway, but I think something you need to pay attention to, and it may be a good reason to keep him off the couch period, you have a toddler. For every dog that laying on the couch with you isn't a problem, there's another one that can end up being a little bit of a competition for that space, and kids get bit. Just to be safe, I'd keep him off furniture and pay attention to how he is in general with your kid.

You should leave his food alone for right now. Don't make a bunch of changes you don't have to right now. Let him settle in to your routine and your household first.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

You need to get a flirt pole and teach the dog to play. Get some small kongs and ad a rope to them, then practice throws and retrieves with your dog. You need to become very exciting and make the toy and yourself more exciting then anything else around. It may time time and a lot of patience. 

You need to be more exciting than the socks, shoes, etc. Right now you may be a little boring to your pup, especially if his behavior is "infuriating" to you. Puppies do not know what toys cost, nor do they care. They find something interesting and they play with it or chew on it. Your job is to show the puppy what is interesting and get it excited to play with it. You do this by being exciting yourself, having patience and initially praising and rewarding the puppy for the slightest interest in the toy. Then you build on that. A puppy has a very short attention span, less than a couple of minutes. Patience is the key and patience is crucial in all aspects of dog training. 

Spend a few minutes with the puppy and get it interested in the toy, then put the toy away. Then repeat. It may take some time to build drive and get the puppy interested in toys. Keep in mind this is an 8 week old baby, you may need to lower your expectations a little.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Like what Jim's saying, just about everything you do is pretty brief with them, so what I liked doing is using an xpen to keep the puppy right in the middle of the family room, but not able to get into things. With the last one we had a lot of kids coming through our house, it kept him right in the middle of things, but controlled.
https://www.chewy.com/midwest-exerc...VVVgNCh31tQ5uEAQYBSABEgKB8_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

As others have said, you need to be the most exciting thing in the room to the puppy. Engage with him, he should be playing with you, not the toy... The toy is part of the game, but you are a bigger part. Even with another dog in the house, both my dogs would rather play with me than each other. Most GSDs are not the type of dog that will amuse themselves. They want to engage with you. You need to teach them the correct way to to play and in doing so develop a strong bond and trust with them in the process.

Try not to get frustrated, even as puppies they pick up on your mood and emotions.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You think you have a problem now, imagine what will be the possible issues a year down the road. Time to educate yourself and hire a trainer for at least a few in-home visits to get you off on the right track. Read up on this forum and take what makes sense to you. The idea of a GSD pup or any pup, usually starts with a dream but they don't come like one. You will have to earn the good dog you have in mind.Most of us pull our hair out sometimes once we have a pup, I know I do but you work through all this stuff and one day, usually around 1.5 - 2 years you will see the dog you had in mind. Raising a GSD pup to a well-behaved adult is hard work.
BY the way, a toy is as interesting as how you interact with it and the pup. Also watch for his activity levels; a sleepy pup cannot play. Just when you think you go crazy with all his antics is when he is open to play or crating for a nap if it has been a while since he slept.
Keep us posted and enjoy your puppy. You have a GSD pup!!! Pretty cool!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Is it really a big deal? It's a baby puppy. My puppy played WAY more after week 1 than he did he first came home.


----------



## bounds_kathryn (Nov 16, 2017)

Okay let me clear up I'm by NO means "infuriated" with my puppy. He's a baby, I understand that. My frustration (which is what it is) is I WANT to play with him. I love playing tug a war or keep away or ANYTHING. He's just not interested. We play chase outside but when he comes in and I toss a rope his way he goes for his pig ear. I have Kong's, like I said I have LOTS of toys, he's just not interested in any of them. I could try making it more interesting or waiting for him to adjust. 

It's also kind of crappy I try to ask for help and it's just a bunch of judgey people. Thank you to those who ACTAULLY helped me.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

How long have you had your pup? Hudson wasn’t really into his toys much at first either. Since his early days with us it seems bully bones and other chews aren’t his thing but dismembering and removing stuffing from soft toys is. Our motto is whatever wets his whistle haha. Don’t get discouraged by the responses everyone is trying to help. 

Also - don’t bombard with too many toys at once. Hudson gets kind of bored with all toys (and goes for the shoes - typically my favorites and/or the most expensive LOL) if we inundate him with too many. Try giving one or two at a time and making a game of playing with them. 

Hudson LOVED this rubbery ball toy when he was younger I believe it is a teething toy and is soft. Pictures attached!


----------



## bounds_kathryn (Nov 16, 2017)

bkernan said:


> How long have you had your pup? Hudson wasn’t really into his toys much at first either. Since his early days with us it seems bully bones and other chews aren’t his thing but dismembering and removing stuffing from soft toys is. Our motto is whatever wets his whistle haha. Don’t get discouraged by the responses everyone is trying to help.
> 
> Also - don’t bombard with too many toys at once. Hudson gets kind of bored with all toys (and goes for the shoes - typically my favorites and/or the most expensive LOL) if we inundate him with too many. Try giving one or two at a time and making a game of playing with them.
> 
> Hudson LOVED this rubbery ball toy when he was younger I believe it is a teething toy and is soft. Pictures attached!


Thank you! I've had him just over a week. He's doing pretty well with everything besides the toys.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Well congrats on your new addition! Puppies are frustrating so i understand what you’re going through! 

I’d get that toy I suggested and see how it goes. Also anything that squeaks Hudson likes (much to my chagrin) so that route is another one you could take, although a super annoying one! 

At eight weeks old you probably can’t tell if he likes to fetch/how his ball drive is but Hud loved chasing a ball from the get go. Grab a soft/puppy acceptable ball when you’re next at the dog store if you haven’t already and try that on for size. 

The puppy period of 8-16 weeks isn’t my favorite so hang in there - it does get better!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> Since his early days with us it seems bully bones and other chews aren’t his thing but dismembering and removing stuffing from soft toys is. Our motto is whatever wets his whistle haha.


Be careful. Those materials can become a blockage that may not show on an xray.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

You are so right. I didn’t even think of that. Hudson’s penchant for toy dismemberment started around 4-5 months so maybe we’re a little ways off from that with your pup. 

Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Take out 1 toy at a time - play for 5 minutes then let him have a break.
If you want him to play with you don't have the pig's ear lying around.
You keep all the toys - the toys are yours, if he wants one he has to share it with you by interacting with you.

Try other games - hiding treats under cups or try different toys - he might not like the one you have on offer. My boy only likes 1 particular ball, any other ball and he just looks at me like I'm mad. 
He likes things that squeak - close supervision is required as they can rip these and get hold of the squeaker.
And rubbery things more than felt or material seem to be a fav.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

8 weeks old is such a baby. Relax have fun with your pup and your pup will have fun to.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

bounds_kathryn said:


> Okay let me clear up I'm by NO means "infuriated" with my puppy. He's a baby, I understand that. My frustration (which is what it is) is I WANT to play with him. I love playing tug a war or keep away or ANYTHING. He's just not interested. We play chase outside but when he comes in and I toss a rope his way he goes for his pig ear. I have Kong's, like I said I have LOTS of toys, he's just not interested in any of them. I could try making it more interesting or waiting for him to adjust.
> 
> It's also kind of crappy I try to ask for help and it's just a bunch of judgey people. Thank you to those who ACTAULLY helped me.


Your expectations are too high right now, and you are putting your wants and needs above his. You want to play, and right now he is telling you he can't. Respect that choice. Trying to make him play won't help matters. If some guy was to come up to you at a party and say "Hey babe lets dance" and you politely said no, but he ignored you and kept trying to make you dance with him how would you feel? You said no, but he didn't respect your choice and likely if you saw him again you still would not want to interact. Vs if you said no and he respected that and moved on, then maybe next time he asked you would say yes because he'd proven he respected your choice and didn't try to make you dance with him.

My puppy wasn't big into toys and interacting with me. He didn't really turn on until after teething. I was a little freaked out thinking I had the only GSD puppy who didn't want to play with me. I think sometimes that forcing the issue only makes things worse. Keep bringing toys out, but don't force the issue. Attaching a toy to a bit of rope can give you some distance from the toy and some puppies will feel more comfortable that way.

Maybe toys aren't high up on your puppies list of what is reinforcing to him. Try using food instead. Have the food in your hand and let him chase it and reward with allowing him to have the food.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

bounds_kathryn said:


> It's also kind of crappy I try to ask for help and it's just a bunch of judgey people. Thank you to those who ACTAULLY helped me.


You asked for help and people who happen to have experience are helping you with tips and for you to see things in perspective. Point out the 'judgey part' to us please. Just curious what you mean by that as I don't see it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Bramble said:


> bounds_kathryn said:
> 
> 
> > Okay let me clear up I'm by NO means "infuriated" with my puppy. He's a baby, I understand that. My frustration (which is what it is) is I WANT to play with him. I love playing tug a war or keep away or ANYTHING. He's just not interested. We play chase outside but when he comes in and I toss a rope his way he goes for his pig ear. I have Kong's, like I said I have LOTS of toys, he's just not interested in any of them. I could try making it more interesting or waiting for him to adjust.
> ...


Michael Ellis videos all the way. I was surprised at how much my new puppy slept. I had not raised one from 8 weeks in so long when I got him.

He did not play as much as I thought he would...he only liked one toy out of the pen of stuff i had set up for him...

It ALL changed as he grew, and then his new name became "wreck-it ralph" because when he woke up in the morning he wanted to PARTY and I would put him in his x pen with a kibble dispenser toy and he would crash and bash around in there having the grandest time. 

OP I think it will all probably happen in time.

Also, maybe put the pigs ears away for awhile and see what happens? That may be so enticing he just doesn't care about other stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> bounds_kathryn said:
> 
> 
> > It's also kind of crappy I try to ask for help and it's just a bunch of judgey people. Thank you to those who ACTAULLY helped me.
> ...


This forum is SUPER judgy. I have probably been guilty of it too so not trying to be a hero here.

But I have read threads before and thought, it's a wonder anybody ever cones back the way some of them get talked to, sometimes for stuff they just didnt know because they are new to dogs or new to shepherds.

This comment is not directed specifically at you Wolfy or even this thread. I only skimmed it. Just in general.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll second the flirt pole idea. As mentioned just a few minutes here and there. Stop before he's ready for a break. You want to keep his desire strong and wearing him out each play session isn't the right way. 

But a word to the wise - don't play chase with your dog. It'll be especially frustrating if you have a 4 month old pup bolting around you in circles every time you try to get him for something and he'll be playing his favorite game.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

People are judgmental everywhere that is the truth and is a fault to be aware of -we are all sadly capable of it. At times this forum is a reminder how not to be with people skills lacking. There is good information on this forum so I hope you stick around.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

bounds_kathryn said:


> Okay let me clear up I'm by NO means "infuriated" with my puppy. He's a baby, I understand that. My frustration (which is what it is) is I WANT to play with him. I love playing tug a war or keep away or ANYTHING. He's just not interested. We play chase outside but when he comes in and I toss a rope his way he goes for his pig ear. I have Kong's, like I said I have LOTS of toys, he's just not interested in any of them. I could try making it more interesting or waiting for him to adjust.


Don't worry about it. Jack didn't play with toys when we first brought him home, either. It was maybe after a week or two that he started chasing a ball and playing gentle tug. And by chase, I mean awkwardly toddle. And by tug I mean barely hold it in his mouth. I can say, though, that just like a cat, his favorite thing when he was really small and first came home was a string dragged behind us. Go figure.


----------



## bounds_kathryn (Nov 16, 2017)

There is a lot of helpful information and I'm definitely taking note. This IS my first German shepherd puppy. I've had pups and I've had gsd but never both in one. In the past toys have been a great outlet for a restless, chewy pup but I feel like he doesn't have many outlets. 
I'll ignore inappropriate posts in the future, I was just taken aback. I need help and I won't be scared away by bullys.


----------

